# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  El estudio 'Proyecto Ríos' determina que el 40 por ciento de los ríos cántabros tiene tramos enfermos o graves

## Embalses

El 40 por ciento de los ríos cántabros presenta tramos "enfermos" o "graves", mientras que el 60 por ciento tiene una buena calidad, según los datos aportados por los voluntarios del Proyecto Ríos, puesto en marcha hace un año por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente. El mal estado de las aguas en estas zonas está asociado a algún tipo de vertido, fundamentalmente doméstico y, en algún caso, ganadero .

Según este informe, presentado hoy en rueda de prensa por el consejero, Francisco Martín, existen media docena de tramos "graves", donde la contaminación es más severa, caso del Miera debajo de Liérganes, en Solares, o el Otero en Sancibrián, a los que se unen el Pas en Barcenilla y Carandía y el Ebro en Sobrepeña.

Asimismo, en la Cabecera del Pas, en San Pedro del Romeral, el río Barcelada está afectado por un punto contaminante grave, al que se añade un pequeño afluente del Besaya, el arroyo San Romero en Sierrapando, donde la calidad es "muy grave" por vertidos industriales.

En cuanto a los tramos "enfermos", con leves indicios de contaminación, se detectan en zonas medias de todos los ríos principales y arroyos costeros donde hay concentraciones de población. Es el caso del río Asón a su paso por Marrón, Ramales y Riva; el Besaya en Corrales de Buelna y Sierrapando; el Ebro en Polientes, Ruerrero, Arroyo o Reocín de los Molinos; el Miera y afluentes en Rubalcaba o Agüero; el Pisueña por Santibáñez, Pisueña y Santa María de Cayón; el Pas en Salcedo, Renedo; y el Saja en Barcenillas y Villapresente.

Por el contrario, la mayor calidad de los ríos estudiados corresponden a tramos altos, de cabecera y de pequeños afluentes, todos ellos situados en los diferentes valles enclavados en la Cordillera Cantábrica.

El consejero explicó que estos datos, provenientes del análisis de 180 tramos por parte de los 835 voluntarios que participan en este proyecto, coinciden con los que maneja la propia Consejería, que ya ha puesto en marcha medidas para solucionar los casos en los que se ha detectado algún tipo de contaminación.

Así, destacó que se está trabajando en el saneamiento y depuración de la cuenca del Besaya, el Campiazo y la zona baja del Pas. En la primera, señaló que se espera una mejora "sustancial" el próximo año con la depuradora de Sniace. En cuanto al Campiazo, explicó que la próxima semana entrará en funcionamiento la depuradora de la empresa láctea que se encuentra en la zona. Además, ya se ha abordado con el Ayuntamiento de Bareyo la elaboración del plan de saneamiento.

Respecto al Pas, destacó que ya se han tomado medidas "de choque", y se ha puesto en funcionamiento otro sistema de saneamiento que está siendo ampliado. Al respecto señaló que las aguas residuales que iban directamente al río llegan ahora a la depuradora de Quijano.

Exceptuando estos casos, Martín señaló que la media de la calidad ambiental de los ríos cántabros es "muy buena" y en todas las cuencas altas es "altísima".

PROYECTO RIOS

En cuanto al Proyecto Ríos, con cuyos voluntarios se reúne hoy para hacer balance de su primer año de funcionamiento, destacó la "altísima" participación registrada, muy superior a la de otras comunidades autónomas donde también se lleva a cabo. La mayoría de ellos son grupos de amigos (52%), familias (21%) y colectivos y asociaciones (27%).

Los voluntarios se han distribuido en 160 grupos de trabajo que han inspeccionado tramos de 500 metros cada uno, apadrinados por ellos, con una longitud total de 90 kilómetros, pertenecientes a las cuencas del Agüera, Asón, Besaya, Duero, Campiazo, costas Este y Oeste, Deva, Ebro, Miera, Nansa, Pas, Pisueña y Saja.

Los datos recogidos se han enviado al Centro de Investigación del Medio Ambiente (CIMA), para su procesamiento y posterior elaboración del informe.

Además del estado del agua, el informe también incluye la situación del bosque de ribera y señala que el 50% de estos ecosistemas están bien conservados, el 40% sufre alteraciones importantes y el 10% están muy degradados, debido a transformaciones asociadas a usos ganaderos, industriales y de creación de infraestructuras, fundamentalmente.

----------

